# buck running round in circel :/



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

i have just today split up and sexed my pinkys and the does of the littler r happly liveing wiv there mum an her sisters and friends, and my bucks from the litter have moved into a tank wiv there dad (red) red has done this befor and been fine wiv it even no he does not get on wiv older mice like my other bucks do he is very good if he if wiv them from young but the thing is red has been goin round in circels alot since they have gone in wiv him he will be fine one min then he wont does anyone no what this is ???????? x thank you x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Circling is a sign of an ear infection, which must be treated with antibiotics.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

How are the buck pinkies getting fed memeloveya1 if there with the buck ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought the same but I assumed that she meant 'babies' and that they were old enough to be separated.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes you are probably right MouseBreeeder they maybe independent babies.


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

thank you mousebreeder but sadly my buck has now died  x and i do not no y geordiesmice but my baby mice were very young when they stopped feeding from there mother but they seemed fit an healthy enough and i kept them goin an they were doin well so i moved them wiv there father but that was my buck what has passed away now but since he has the baby boys have stopped eating and drinking an have lost a lot of condition an weight i am very conserend about this now as one of the babys has now died aswell but he was the runt so he didt have a big chance but i am still conserend as the baby boys are not eating or drinking xxx


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

how old where the babies when you separated them??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you lost your buck  If your young bucks are less than four weeks old then they will need to be moved back in with their mother immediately.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As this post began almost six weeks ago, and the babies were already separated, I imagine that there's no sense in re-introducing them to the mother. Instead, I'd suggest plenty of access to water (try a bowl if they wont' use a bottle) and rich foods. If they won't drink water, you could try using slices of stale bread, soaked in milk. Anything you can do to get liquids into them will help at this point. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your buck, and I know it can be really worrying when you're trying to get babies up to normal weight. Stick in there, and keep offering anything you think they might want to drink.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oops, I didn't read the date on the original post


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

thank you very much everyone for the advice xx


----------

